#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  لامپ تصویر 29 تخت پلانو

## ahad9828

با سلام اقای صابری عزیز لامپ تصویر 29 تخت پلانو برای تلویزیون سامسونگ میخواستم در صورت موجود بودن  قیمت و هزینه پست ان را برام ارسال کنید با تشکر

----------

*ma1369*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام اقای صابری عزیز لامپ تصویر 29 تخت پلانو برای تلویزیون سامسونگ میخواستم در صورت موجود بودن  قیمت و هزینه پست ان را برام ارسال کنید با تشکر


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس عزیز. بله موجود هست. پیام میدم بهتون.

----------

*sovietiran*

----------

